# Looking for a camp



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

either in WV or Northcentral Pa. would even be happy with small acreage for recreationa lpurposes ......


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

what price range ??


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Something not too expensive, dont need a lot of acreage,trying to stay under 50k....


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Hope you got the PM I sent you with the info I sent you on the cabin..


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I have not, send it to [email protected]


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I know someone wanting to sell a camp on the Buffalo River in MO. Sure you aren't interested in MO?


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

For 50K you can camp in my front yard. We even have a pond full of fish.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I'll send you the info here..The web site is www. [email protected] phone number is 1-570-324-3000 or 570-220-5893. Connelly Real Estate.. The # of the cabin was 1045. It is located in the Liberty, PA area of up north central PA..Price was $69,000 with taxes around $500... but think they have a few for even less $ with less acres as this one had 6 acres within state game land and lakes for fishing. ( Also, the Finger Lakes of NY are within driving distance too.) New construction ..a shell..with a well newly dug and capped on the property..OK'd for a sand mound septic or..an out house even. It is a nice area. I would defiantly ask about the mineral rights on this property as the gas wells are becoming a very big adventure for this area. Check and see if they are near you etc. Best of Luck !!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info I know where Liberty is, not far from the Turkey Ranch, I have hunted up that way....


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

After all this flooding in Pa. might be able to buy one cheap, because I am sure a lot of them got washed away, sure hope not, hate to see all that property damage....


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Stonybrook said:


> I know someone wanting to sell a camp on the Buffalo River in MO. Sure you aren't interested in MO?




I would be interested in a few details. I'm just starting to look so don't have a firm idea where I want to wind up at.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

If you will pm me, I will send you the contact information. I don't think it has been sold yet, but I have not talked with them since around the middle of summer. They also have property for sale.


----------

